# $5 Halloween Express Coupon



## emergencyfan (Oct 22, 2010)

$5 Halloween Express Coupon ( Must Sign Up )
Sign up for Halloween Express newsletter and you'll receive a $5 discount coupon on purchases of $50 or more at your local halloween express retail store. http://www.halloweenexpress.com/email.list.php


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice!! Thanks for sharing it!!


----------



## pooma (Jul 31, 2012)

coupon and discounts are very important for when we sell our products.when we offer more and more discount on products than our customer will purchase that products.we can offer many products with the help of coupons.


----------

